# So fustrated!!!



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

Buddy and chico are 1 and 2 yrs old and are still going in the house!!!!!







They will do well for a while but will not give me a signal they need to go outside and unless i let them out every half hour all day long they will pee or poop in the house sometimes alot of times they will go upstairs to pee my husband is getting really mad now . what the heck is going on i mean they know to go outside but if the need arises they wont hold it they will just go on the floor i just ordered 2 belly bands please help . ~ Denise


----------



## The Nanny (Nov 30, 2004)

> Buddy and chico are 1 and 2 yrs old and are still going in the house!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am afraid I will not be of much help, but I wanted to reply to say I feel for ya! If I am not home and it is left up to someone else to take Mugsy (age 2) out and they don't, he does the same thing! He does seem to sometimes try to tell us first by barking at us, but if that is ignored, he will go in the house. I did recently buy Hot Spot and sprayed it in a spot he had gone. That worked really well  to take out the stain and smell and it seemed to deter him from that spot as well. Well, hopefully some good advice will be given. I need it too! Good luck.


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

All I can say is I was where you are at! Puddy would do really, really good for awhile and then I would find pee spots everywhere! It took us 2 years to get him fully trained. I did read somewhere that it is not uncommon for it to take approx 2 years to get little dogs trained so don't give up hope!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2006)

When "tucker" was a pup, he would naturally do it in the house. We kept a few rolled up newspapers, (3 or 4 pages) taped at each end so they did not unroll. When he went in the house, we GENTLY swatted him on the rear. We then took him out and if he went, we praised him brought him in and got a treat. If he diod not go, in he came and no treat. Finally, after a several weeks he got the idea. He stands by the door if he wants to go out, sometimes just to do nothing, sometimes to go potty. I can't take a chance and not let him out, he may go in the house- which he has done occassiioly. Your problem mystifies me, especially the 2 yr old. Hope you find a solution.


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Howdy Denise:

I hope you are doing well.

I am by no means 100% successful yet. But one of the things we are using is great and might be a help to you. We are using a small cowbell hung near the door. Everytime we take the hounds out we have them ring the bell and now they are starting to do it on their own. The cowbell is great because it is really loud and you can hear it good.

Now, some folks on the board will tell you I have had a few problems with it. One of the nights I was chatting the hounds kept ringing the bell and I had to keep taking them out. I think they were just messing with me though and for the most part are doing better with it now.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

You might have to start all over again with the training... I suggest getting out ther crates... and schedule when they go outside. make sure the cate is not to large for them to go inside of them. 
you can also incoprate the bell procedure here.. when you let them out of the crate show them the bell and make them each use there paw to ring the bell before you open the door said outside, then take them outside on a leash and show them were to go.. before you let them back inside let them sit at the door and then say inside.. and open the door. Repeat repeat repeat. then eventually , when you think they have the hang of it confide them to a small area near the door .. and try it again .. then every time .. give them a larger space. and so on.. 

I know its a lot of work but you will be very happy in the long run..


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Well, let me preface my experience/advice and say that Shayna is only 5 months old, and my bf and I have to keep reminding ourselves that she's still young, and accidents will happen. It's quite possible we will be telling ourselves that for the next year or so!

Do you monitor/control what they eat/drink? Our trainer has us monitoring/controlling what Shayna eats. We also have been keeping tabs on her habits. For example, 1/2 hr after she eats, she will most likely have to poop. If I am unable to keep my eye on her, I kennel her up (in her bathroom which has her crate and pee pads). I don't let her out until after she goes to the bathrooom. I don't even have to watch and give her treats after she goes. She knows that once she goes, she gets to be with us and that's her treat. Lately, I've noticed she can hold it in for an hour or so after eating, so I've been keeping her out longer. When she has an accident, I know I have to modify the schedule and kennel her earlier.

We both work during the day, so I only leave 1/4 cup of water for her. When I used to fill up her water bottle and leave dry food out all day, I wouldn't know how much she's drank/eaten. When I got home and took her for a walk, she would pee and poop, then when we were in the house, she would pee again within 10 minutes. Our trainer reminded us that we're like that, too! When I drink lots of water, *I* have to go to the bathroom every 10 minutes! Why were we not surprised Shayna needed to go several times after drinking water all day!!

Our trainer also told us not to be surprised if it take 10 months to a year for Shayna to be housebroken. Even then until she's about 2-3 years old, there could be periods when I'd have to do remedial housebreaking and general training with her. I'm very lucky to have a trainer whose had Maltese and decades of experience with toy dogs.

[attachment=6128:attachment]


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> When "tucker" was a pup, he would naturally do it in the house. We kept a few rolled up newspapers, (3 or 4 pages) taped at each end so they did not unroll. When he went in the house, we GENTLY swatted him on the rear. We then took him out and if he went, we praised him brought him in and got a treat. If he diod not go, in he came and no treat. Finally, after a several weeks he got the idea. He stands by the door if he wants to go out, sometimes just to do nothing, sometimes to go potty. I can't take a chance and not let him out, he may go in the house- which he has done occassiioly. Your problem mystifies me, especially the 2 yr old. Hope you find a solution.[/B]



Ok, now I know your just here to drive anyone and everyone nutz... So this is my last reply to you, You do not I repeat do not, under any circumstances hit a dog.. GENTLY or any other way. You reply to nothing else but training threads, you are AN Attention getter and in my eyes a nutbag... Thank you... Andrea~


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would treat them both like puppies and start from the very beginning. One thing is that they haven't learned to hold it. Crate training is invaluable for this. There are lots of good housetraining posts on the board. Read through them, set up a schedule, stick to confinement, and be consistent.


----------



## Bailey Luda (Feb 14, 2006)

I agree with the above and start over with the basics... stick to the routine (first thing in the morning, after meals, hard play, before bed, every few house just incase) and I strongly encourage the bell system... hang a bell on the door they use to go out side... they may be signaling you but you can't see or here it especially if you are in another part of the house. Hang the bell from the door know at their nose level for easy reach. 

We are still working at this and Bailey is only 7months old but is good MOST of the time... he still has accidents when upstairs or downstairs when he feels an immediate urge (no time to run for the door







) so I suggest blocking off the stairs or sections on the house to limit the amount of space they have access to when not supervised... reduce the opportunity for access and set them up for success instead of failure.

It does get so frustrating and we have moments of





















but it's that just means we have to go back to basics









Good luck!!!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I would also start over with potty training like most people suggested. Never never never ever hit them in any sort of way!!! Breaks my heart to think someone would! I have talked loud but never yelled at her. If you catch them in the act you say bad boy or dog. If you don't catch them don't say anything because they will not know what you are talking about. Since the maltese is such a little dog they don't like when people talk loud to them. Besides that I believe in positive reinforcement. Bella was trained within two months of having her. When you bring them outside to go potty stick some treats in your pocket. When they go potty pet them, hug them, tell each of them good boy and then they both get treats. That way when they go potty outside they know they are doing the right thing and that they are making you happy. Good Luck!


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

> Buddy and chico are 1 and 2 yrs old and are still going in the house!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you have an indoor dog potty? Have you considered making your own pee tray? (something like a wizdog?) You can buy a crate pan from www.dog.com and then go to a hardware store and buy the eggcrate grid louvers for lighting and cut it to size, that way you can put the wee wee pads (and eventually move to newspaper ) under the grid. With two of them, it could be they are on different schedules. It has taken my dogs exactly one year to hold it 8 hours. They seem to hold it now and try to do it when we go out for walks. They have the grid available to them but now they seem to hold it. One day I was gone 8 hrs and the paper in the grid was all dry and no accidents. 

When they were tiny, I felt like I was taking them out every half hour and that is what made me consider the grid. I keep another one in the garage. They will rather use the one in the garage and outside, but prefer not to use even the one in the laundry room, unless I am gone for a long time (which happens some days). I think they have learned to associate the feel of the grid under their paws as an acceptable surface to do it in. And when on walks, they will do it without prompting. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Buddy and chico are 1 and 2 yrs old and are still going in the house!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you ever consider a doggy door. My friend has one and her dogs don't have a problem using it. I guess the other option is to re-train them to use pads, at least then they'll have a special place in the house to go potty. Also now that the weather is warming up, if you have a fenced yard maybe you could leave the door slightly open for them. Good luck, I hope you find a solution.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Oh sweet Jesus! Richard, is potty training the only area your an expert in? I only see you post when it's about potty training. I'd love to hear some of your opinions on other subjects.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

My dog Oliver STILL potties inside on ocassion..."accidents" if you will. I was told that it is NEVER the dog's fault, but the owners fault. Now that offended me at first but then, I decided to go back to square one. I started all over again, and started the potty training process over when he was one. I started keeping a diary of when he went and what he did when he did go. I do think your babies have gotten used to going that often. My dog Oliver is fine through the winter not going frequently but come spring, he thinks he needs to be out every 30 mins. I try to discourage the behavior, but do take him out when he asks but I make it very unpleasant when we go. If he sniffs for more than a few mins, we're back inside. If he cries again, back out...take a few mins, and so on. Oliver is one that if you ignore/miss his cue to potty, he goes and finds a spot. It's frustrating but at least I'm here all day and can work with him. Does your dog nap during the day? Oliver sleeps a lot (perhaps b/c the cat is his best friend?).


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm not an expert....

I think if they are going up stairs to go to the bathroom.. maybe confine them alittle more... they have too much freedom. They need to be confined so you can get a handle on the situation. I am starting from square one with Kelsie... she is confined... only out when i can watch her. I also dont let either of my babies out of the confinement UNTIL they both go to the bathroom! I taught kodie that... so thats why he pees and poos on command... I would say "kodie, you wanna come with me? Go pee pee or poo pee on your puppy pad". He will then run to the pad and go! THEN we go out of the confinement. Kodie on the other hand needs to wear a belly band because he MARKS!







He will only mark in our one room where my last dog had a few accidents.. so i'm guessing he smells it... plus kodie was neutered later in life. 

Again.. i'm not an expert... but them wanting to go out every 30mins sounds like they have fun outside.. lol.. they rather be there. 

Did you have your boys on puppy pads before being trainned to go outside? I have noticed that kodie remembers were I USED to put the puppy pads in the house when he was a baby... so he used to go in those spots with a puppy pad or NOT. 

What are you doing to correct the problem? Are you showing them what they did wrong? or just cleaning it up without a fuss?

Do your babies know what outside means? Kodie learned what a puppy pad is... soooo.. when I say to him.. "kodie, go pee pee on your puppy pad" ..he knows exactly what i mean.. and runs to the puppy pad and goes. I used to reward him for this behavior... so now he pees and poos on command.









Again.. i'm not expert... but If I knew your situation alittle more.. maybe I could give you more advice


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi all 
Thank you so much for all your replies Buddy and chico were trained to go in the house at first in a doggy tray with wee wee pads inside. thy did pretty good . they were always crate trained , they sleep in one crate together ( they like to and chose to lol) and never had a accident in he crate. they are in there about 10 hours and hold it with no problem. But it seems when i let them out in the morning they will go right out to pee and want to come right in i will make them stay out longer . It once thye are inside and they feel the urge they just go!! i am finding it is to my surprise its buddy i bought some doggy diapers and he might be marking ( he wet the diaper once he got fixed at 6 months was that too late?he is always humping chico it makes me crazy why does he do that they are both males.the warmer weather is here so i do have a doggy door and they do use it ................ help!!~ Denise


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> When "tucker" was a pup, he would naturally do it in the house. We kept a few rolled up newspapers, (3 or 4 pages) taped at each end so they did not unroll. When he went in the house, we GENTLY swatted him on the rear. We then took him out and if he went, we praised him brought him in and got a treat. If he diod not go, in he came and no treat. Finally, after a several weeks he got the idea. He stands by the door if he wants to go out, sometimes just to do nothing, sometimes to go potty. I can't take a chance and not let him out, he may go in the house- which he has done occassiioly. Your problem mystifies me, especially the 2 yr old. Hope you find a solution.[/B]


I really can not believe this again! I can't imagine what you "get off on". 

Oh yes, hit your dog, it will respond, out of FEAR.

MELANIE


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> ok this is seriously about the seventh time you posted "hitting the dog" as a solution.
> its getting old. nobody with at least a little bit of sense would follow that advice.
> it seems to be your solution for everything as well. the dog potties inside: hit it - the dog jumps on the furniture: hit it......
> 
> i know, lately you point out "GENTLY" but as far as i am concerned you still mean hitting. because what else are you doing? surely not gently patting him as that would be the same as praising your dog for going inside: so you can write GENTLY as big as you want. it IS what it is: hitting a defensless small animal that has no clue what it did wrong.....[/B]










I agree! You are a alot more kinder than me, I am just about to blow.. So my solution is not to answer him anymore at all, maybe that can be yours also..=)

Andrea~


----------

